# My RS13 (Heavy pics inside)



## BlackRS13 (Nov 23, 2003)

a few pics of my ride...  





































this is a friend´s Z32... this z have 403,5 power engine and 363,5 Rwhp...
(this pics are too large, is better to click the link if you want to see)

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/i=wMjAxMTI1NnM0MTNkZmQzMXk1NDE=

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/i=wMjAxMTIyNnM0MTNkZmQzMXk1NDE=

for now, i am restoring the car, the cluch has gone, and this is time for first mod.. 4 points (i don´t know how you say) clutch, the same clutch used in local rally.... :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... what plans do u got for it??

oh yea, SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## BlackRS13 (Nov 23, 2003)

DRIFT car...  

bushings, clutch, sway bars, roll bars, etcetc..

all national parts, i have no choice..

perhaps i bring here a kaaz lsd or nismo.. but for now, i have no money.. 

the others mods to suspension all are made here.. 

for engine parts, we made here too, like saenz rods..

i know a person who is involved in rally races (wrc) he knows about suspension settings, transmisions, all, he is like "the oracle" hahaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

clean :thumbup:


----------

